# Rudde Dogg's Beef Brisket



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 to 5 lb beef brisket
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup terriyaki sauce
2 cloves of garlic minced
garlic powder
onion powder
lemon pepper
salt and pepper to taste
Rudde Dogg's BBQ sauce (see post)

Combine soy sauce, and terriyaki and garlic and dry ingredients and marinate meat over night or longer if you can. Pour bbq sauce over meat and cover with foil and bake at 275 degs for 5 hours.


----------

